# condividere connessione da pc a pc

## Franco191075

Ciao

dovrei installare gentoo sul pc fisso di un mio amico, il quale non ha il wireless, il modem si trova in un altra abitazione adiacente e mi ci collego da wireless col portatile

mi sono chiesto se fosse possibile condividere la connessione dal portatile tramite cavo ethernet e mi pare di aver capito di si utilizzando NAT con iptables

purtroppo le guide che ho trovato sono piuttosto datate e sicuramente obsolete dato che indicano di modificare file in directory che nemmeno esistono

dalle pagine man e dal wiki gentoo non riesco a capire cosa devo fare potete darmi qualche dritta?

----------

## cloc3

difficile, in questo caso, trovare guide vecchie abbastanza da non funzionare più.

ti servono due righe di codice da digitare sul router che si interfaccia al modem:

```

$> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE

$> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

```

ppp0 sarebbe l'interfaccia adsl verso internet, se è gestita dal server con rp-pppoe.

se invece il tuo modem controlla autonomamente la connessione, dovresti sostituire a ppp0 il nome dell'interfaccia sulla quale il server esegue il default gateway (per esempio eth0).

il computer cliente, a questo punto, dovrà semplicemente impostare il default gateway verso il server.

----------

## Franco191075

io ho impostato così questi files:

```
# cat /var/lib/iptables/rules-save

# Generated by iptables-save v1.4.16.3 on Thu Dec 13 14:52:09 2012

*nat

:PREROUTING ACCEPT [19:6379]

:INPUT ACCEPT [0:0]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [2:1534]

:POSTROUTING ACCEPT [0:0]

[11:2992] -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE

[0:0] -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE

[0:0] -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE

[0:0] -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE

COMMIT

# Completed on Thu Dec 13 14:52:09 2012

# Generated by iptables-save v1.4.16.3 on Thu Dec 13 14:52:09 2012

*filter

:INPUT ACCEPT [5:952]

:FORWARD ACCEPT [0:0]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [1193123:595550434]

[72:4712] -A INPUT -s 127.0.0.1/32 -j ACCEPT

[713:609065] -A INPUT -m conntrack --ctstate RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT

[0:0] -A INPUT -p tcp -m conntrack --ctstate NEW -m tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT

[0:0] -A INPUT -p tcp -m conntrack --ctstate NEW -m tcp --dport 20 -j ACCEPT

[0:0] -A INPUT -p tcp -m conntrack --ctstate NEW -m tcp --dport 21 -j ACCEPT

[0:0] -A INPUT -p tcp -m conntrack --ctstate NEW -m tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT

[0:0] -A INPUT -p tcp -m conntrack --ctstate NEW -m tcp --dport 443 -j ACCEPT

[0:0] -A INPUT -p tcp -m conntrack --ctstate NEW -m tcp --dport 137:139 -j ACCEPT

[0:0] -A INPUT -p tcp -m conntrack --ctstate NEW -m tcp --dport 426 -j ACCEPT

[0:0] -A INPUT -p tcp -m conntrack --ctstate NEW -m tcp --dport 445 -j ACCEPT

[0:0] -A INPUT -p tcp -m conntrack --ctstate NEW -m tcp --dport 6881:6886 -j ACCEPT

[216:64604] -A INPUT -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

COMMIT

# Completed on Thu Dec 13 14:52:09 2012
```

```
cat /etc/conf.d/iptables

# /etc/conf.d/iptables

# Location in which iptables initscript will save set rules on 

# service shutdown

IPTABLES_SAVE="/var/lib/iptables/rules-save"

# Options to pass to iptables-save and iptables-restore 

SAVE_RESTORE_OPTIONS="-c"

# Save state on stopping iptables

SAVE_ON_STOP="yes"

# If you need to log iptables messages as soon as iptables starts,

# AND your logger does NOT depend on the network, then you may wish

# to uncomment the next line.

# If your logger depends on the network, and you uncomment this line

# you will create an unresolvable circular dependency during startup.

# After commenting or uncommenting this line, you must run 'rc-update -u'.

#rc_use="logger"
```

dopodichè non ho capito se avviare o no /etc/init.d/iptables , alcune guide lo dicono mentre altre nemmeno lo nominano

per il kernel ho seguito il NAT how to di gentoo e dovrebbe essere a posto

nella prima riga che mi hai indicato ho usato -o wlan0 poichè il server è connesso tramite wireless e poi lanciato echo

dal client ho lanciato "net-setup eth0" ,scelto "wired", "192.168.1.3" l'ip del client, "192.168.1.2" che è l'ip del server come gateway, e "192.168.1.1" ip del modem come server dns e lasciato vuoto DNS search suffix

A questo punto qualcosa è successo perchè lanciando links dal client anzichè dirmi subito "host not found" come quando è scollegato, rimane alcuni secondi con "look up host", però alla fine non và e anche il ping non restituisce alcun risultato[/code]

----------

## cloc3

la tua configurazione di iptables contiene una quantità di filtri ripetuti sul nat che vanno rimossi.

i filtri in input non servono per il problema di questo post, dunque sarebbe meglio rimuoverli provvisoriamente, per analizzare un problema alla volta.

poi devi verificare che tutte le singole connesioni del tuo sistema siano ben configurate.

dal server, riesci a pingare il modem?

e dal server, riesci a pingare verso internet?

dal client, riesci a pingare il server?

...

procedi assicurandoti che ciascun passaggio elementare funzioni autonomamente, e assicurati di aver compreso in modo esatto quali sono gli strumenti preposti al funzionamento.

ogni volta che individui un problema che non riesci a risolvere, torna a postare, descrivendolo con la maggior precisione possibile.

----------

